# Ratings



## ArianaL723 (Oct 29, 2019)

Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It’s gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I’ll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Ariana, welcome to the forum. Unfortunately as a driver, you are working with the general public. Pax (the riders) can be great many times, but just as often they are not. It is well known among the riders that if they rate their ride as less than satisfactory, they will get the ride for free as well as future ride credits from Uber/Lyft. This is often seen as an incentive for less than quality riders to rate their drivers with 1 star or even lie and say the driver is impaired.

Further, kill the snacks and water routine. This only makes it more likely you will be cleaning up messes left by Pax. You are there to provide a safe ride from A to B, and to do it with a good attitude and decent customer service skills. No more. Uber/Lyft does not pay for you to supply riders with extras. A dash cam and multi-phone charger are the only accessories you will need.

I have found that a pleasant conversation goes a long way in earning many 5 star rides.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


Welcome to the forum.
1. 4.94 rating is respectable 
2. How about focusing on giving safe rides?
3. Cool lights? Gtfo?

Clearly pax don't appreciate your snacks or DJ skills but I can't believe drivers still do that BS.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing. Sounds like you are already going way above and beyond! 

Will never make 500 people who actually feel inclined to rate you to all do so positively. You have to figure at least 5% will moan about something. Which equates to 25 negative ratings out of 500. And those who have no complaint may never rate you. But you know the PAX that is unhappy with all the world sure as hell will rate you. Lyft has ratings right on this matter, as far as rating go.

Hell, you might be "to friendly" to a couple folks! Maybe they didn't like the party in your car with the cool lights. Maybe the snacks weren't the right type for them. Even when you do everything right right, someone will be unhappy about it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Do the math: if you do 500 rated rides and get all 5’s except for 7x4’s, 2x3’s and 1x1 that gets you to a 4.97. If you think that’s realistic, go for it. If not, be happy with a 4.9whatever and enjoy being in the top 5-10% of Uber driver ratings (for what it’s worth: next to nothing).


----------



## ArianaL723 (Oct 29, 2019)

Ok I’m complaing for nothing guys, sorry. ? I’ve just been overly aware since I decided to try this full time. But you’re right I should focus more on the safe drive.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


\

Im at 4.94

Honestly, that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Focus on safe driving, being polite, don't talk too much, and stop giving out candy and beverages.
If you can't get it back up to 4.99, don't worry as 4.99 doesn't get you anything more from Uber than a 4.94.
If all else fails, pay each rider $5 to rate you a 5.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ArianaL723 said:


> What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


With a high rating already, I think you're asking the wrong question. You need to ask what you can do to avoid the low ratings. I've found from experience that most of my low ratings are earned.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Flawless pickups and dropoffs. Flawless navigation. Know when to talk and when to STFU. Keep the car reasonably clean. Non offensive music on low volume; turn it down or off if they talk on the phone. Cancel trips at the first sign of trouble such as: too many riders, too much texting / phone conversation on the way to the pin (demanding), open containers, bad pin placement, anything that could lead to someone being unhappy. Don't drive traffic jams or bar crowd.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Ok I'm complaing for nothing guys, sorry. ? I've just been overly aware since I decided to try this full time. But you're right I should focus more on the safe drive.


I feel you! Mine over time went down to 4.93 and then inched it's way back up to 4.96.

What helped was my driving. My braking was a little harsh at times. I completely fixed that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm at 4.95 currently. Would be 4.97 or 4.98 but I deserved 2-3 recent one stars (I agree with @Coachman ).


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Flawless pickups and dropoffs. Flawless navigation. Know when to talk and when to STFU. Keep the car reasonably clean. Non offensive music on low volume; turn it down or off if they talk on the phone. Cancel trips at the first sign of trouble such as: too many riders, too much texting / phone conversation on the way to the pin (demanding), open containers, bad pin placement, anything that could lead to someone being unhappy. Don't drive traffic jams or bar crowd.


This is 4.96 advice right here. Also, be cool but don't be a pushover. Be kind but unobtrusive. If you have gotten rides from people you know what most people want out of a ride.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is 4.96 advice right here. Also, be cool but don't be a pushover. Be kind but unobtrusive. If you have gotten rides from people you know what most people want out of a ride.


Yup, don't "try too hard" to be friendly or helpful. Play it cool and make it look natural. Focus on fundamentals, just like with any sport.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


I think you are doing great. I started offering mints and water and my ratings shot up from 4.95 to 4.95.

Then I quit giving stuff away and my ratings fell to 4.95.

Don't sweat it


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The only thing that you can do to improve your rating further is unmentionable, or I will get a vacation for saying it. :biggrin:

Relax and just drive, you can't buy anything with stars anyway!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another thing:. Try to drive smoothly. Minimize stops/starts and avoid potholes / sunken manhole covers. You'll see what I mean if you try to write or even text in a car while someone else is driving. 

I've even had pax ask me to take a certain route "because there is less stop and start". I try to "time" lights if possible so that I never completely stop (if possible).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


Just remember some passengers are introverts. So no matter how pleasant the driver they want to be left alone. They may smile or answer but they are just being nice. The talkative passenger will give you an indication. From there let your social butterfly personality shine ?.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The only thing that you can do to improve your rating further is unmentionable, or I will get a vacation for saying it. :biggrin:


I'll say it for you.
You want higher ratings? Flirt with the pax. Dress provocatively. Show some cleavage. 
Sad but true. Pax will naturally rate 5* and tip more if you make them feel "special." That's how Hooters, Twin Peaks, strip clubs, and alot of other places operate. If you find it degrading then don't do it. Some women have no problem turning on the "charm."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I'll say it for you.
> You want higher ratings? Flirt with the pax. Dress provocatively. Show some cleavage.
> Sad but true. Pax will naturally rate 5* and tip more if you make them feel "special." That's how Hooters, Twin Peaks, strip clubs, and alot of other places operate. If you find it degrading then don't do it. Some women have no problem turning on the "charm."


Nope nope nope.

I have had pax get butthurt because they swung and struck out.

Butthurt= low rating


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope nope nope.
> 
> I have had pax get butthurt because they swung to high and struck out.
> 
> Butthurt= low rating


Definitely a risk. Women have gotta gauge the situation and know how to work it. How do strippers tease men out of all their cash? But yes, sure, sometimes the bouncers have to throw butthurt men out.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


Hopefully you're under the care of a psychiatric professional.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Definitely a risk. Women have gotta gauge the situation and know how to work it. How do strippers tease men out of all their cash? But yes, sure, sometimes the bouncers have to throw them out.


So keeping tips out of the equation and thinking exclusively 5 star rating. Easy to get a 5 star without working it. But easy to loose a 5 star because you don't want to give your number or leave the car. Butthurt pax

I can be charming and sweet. That helps with tips and fine. But don't have to be a stripper and let them touch the girls know what I mean ?‍♀. It also depends on your definition of flirting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


my self worth was dinged when I got my first 4 and rating when to 4.98. No doubt will be dinged again when I get my first 1. Live goes on; I really doubt pax pay much attn to it and the pro gold stuff is a unicorn to me...

Ha. I offered water and had no takers, so stopped. I do have a charger cord, but ONLY for Apple devices. so far only 1 pax used it. Here in calif we have 'planned' power outages and this pax his house no power for days......was a long trip and the cord was perfect for him. Think he gave a 5, but no tip....
to each poster who tells you ratings don't matter; ask them what their rating is........ :confusion:


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> my self worth was dinged when I got my first 4 and rating when to 4.98. No doubt will be dinged again when I get my first 1. Live goes on; I really doubt pax pay much attn to it and the pro gold stuff is a unicorn to me...
> 
> Ha. I offered water and had no takers, so stopped. I do have a charger cord, but ONLY for Apple devices. so far only 1 pax used it. Here in calif we have 'planned' power outages and this pax his house no power for days......was a long trip and the cord was perfect for him. Think he gave a 5, but no tip....
> to each poster who tells you ratings don't matter; ask them what their rating is........ :confusion:


Ratings don't matter.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Ratings don't matter.


they do. agree to disagree and move on. -o:


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> they do. agree to disagree and move on. -o:


I'm happy for you, if you're happy for yourself. Everyone has opinions. Basic math, however, doesn't lie.
There is nothing that Uber/Lyft "offer" that is meant to benefit anyone but their own corporate needs. When they send you 15 miles to do a min fare ride, and you HAVE to take it or lose your bullshit promo, or "Pro" or whatever other nonsense.....kinda says it all.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ArianaL723 said:


> Ok I'm complaing for nothing guys, sorry. ? I've just been overly aware since I decided to try this full time. But you're right I should focus more on the safe drive.


4.94...you must be doing something right.
Don't be so hard on yourself or you'll go nuts trying to figure out pax that bring all their issues along for the ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> that is meant to benefit anyone but their own corporate needs


Think we went off track. My comment was ratings do matter. Uber Pro, does not for those of us under the 20hr per week ie a few hours a day. Only item I'd want is the trip trip and direction; rest is useless at gold.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I gave up on the star rating pretty early in my driving. Too many things beyond our control to care about it. My lowest Uber rating was 4.92 and after my first ding to take me from 5.0 to 4.94 I live between the 4.92 - 4.94 range.

My first 1 star dropped off the other day and was quickly replaced by a 2 star. Pretty sure the lady that rated me 2 star with no explanation was upset at the price she had to pay for her ride. Uber shafted her on top of her accidentally selecting Uber Comfort of Uber X. She wanted me to change it to Uber X and I told her I had no way of doing it. I also explained that Uber controls the prices not the drivers. A few hours later unexplained 2 star shows up.

Just pretty funny that I almost always have 3 ratings between 1 & 2 stars out of my last 500 trips. Does anyone really even know if these ratings are true or not?

As a comparison I have been a 5 star with Lyft for over a year, yeah I know Lyft rating is from a lot less trips but still, no one has ever rated me less than 5 stars in the past year on Lyft, again seems kind of strange.

I like my suggestion for a new rating system:
Both riders and drivers will need to answer before requesting or accepting next trip.

*Rider:*

Would you ride with this driver again?

Yes: Thank you have a nice day.
No: Warning! Selecting no will flag this driver for never being matched with you again in the future. This could affect your wait time for future ride requests.
Continue with no?
Yes: Thank you, you will no longer be paired with this driver.
No: Cancels and takes rider back to original question.


*Driver:*

Would you drive this rider again?


Yes: Thank you have a nice day.
No: Warning! Selecting no will flag this rider for never being matched with you again in the future. This could affect the number of ride requests you receive in the future.
Continue with no?​
Yes: Thank you, you will no longer be paired with this rider.​
No: Cancels and takes rider back to original question.​

Driver and rider ratings would show as a lifetime percentage rating based on the percentage of Yes and No's received by the Driver or Rider. Drivers could see that a rider only has XX% of drivers that would give them another ride and could choose not to accept the ping. Riders could see that XX% of Riders would not ride with this driver again and could opt to cancel with in 2 minutes for no fee.

Also a system needs to be put in place that keeps riders from creating new accounts to start their ratings over. Doubt that will ever happen as it would most likely need to be based of SS# and that would have security issues.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I'll say it for you.
> You want higher ratings? Flirt with the pax. Dress provocatively. Show some cleavage.
> Sad but true. Pax will naturally rate 5* and tip more if you make them feel "special." That's how Hooters, Twin Peaks, strip clubs, and alot of other places operate. If you find it degrading then don't do it. Some women have no problem turning on the "charm."


Just one more reason for this site to provide a thumbs DOWN BUTTON.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


4.94 is a really good rating. Like others said ditch the snacks and water. They aren't needed. I know letting people use the aux cord and play their own music is frowned upon here but I do it and people do appreciate it. So if you don't mind listening to other peoples music once in awhile go for it.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


? you're an Uber driver, I wouldn't be proud to be a 5 star driver.



Lissetti said:


> Hi Ariana, welcome to the forum. Unfortunately as a driver, you are working with the general public. Pax (the riders) can be great many times, but just as often they are not. It is well known among the riders that if they rate their ride as less than satisfactory, they will get the ride for free as well as future ride credits from Uber/Lyft. This is often seen as an incentive for less than quality riders to rate their drivers with 1 star or even lie and say the driver is impaired.
> 
> Further, kill the snacks and water routine. This only makes it more likely you will be cleaning up messes left by Pax. You are there to provide a safe ride from A to B, and to do it with a good attitude and decent customer service skills. No more. Uber/Lyft does not pay for you to supply riders with extras. A dash cam and multi-phone charger are the only accessories you will need.
> 
> I have found that a pleasant conversation goes a long way in earning many 5 star rides.


Or just tell pax you're the Devils soul collector, they'll think twice about giving you less then 5 stars.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


Give out your phone number to every male paxhole!


----------



## ArianaL723 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel you! Mine over time went down to 4.93 and then inched it's way back up to 4.96.
> 
> What helped was my driving. My braking was a little harsh at times. I completely fixed that.


Thanks I should evaluate my driving



FLKeys said:


> I gave up on the star rating pretty early in my driving. Too many things beyond our control to care about it. My lowest Uber rating was 4.92 and after my first ding to take me from 5.0 to 4.94 I live between the 4.92 - 4.94 range.
> 
> My first 1 star dropped off the other day and was quickly replaced by a 2 star. Pretty sure the lady that rated me 2 star with no explanation was upset at the price she had to pay for her ride. Uber shafted her on top of her accidentally selecting Uber Comfort of Uber X. She wanted me to change it to Uber X and I told her I had no way of doing it. I also explained that Uber controls the prices not the drivers. A few hours later unexplained 2 star shows up.
> 
> ...


I like that idea I wish they would switch to that kind of system too. Many are on here laughing or telling me to flirt more or "report as sexual harassment" over simple questions. Bottom line to people not understanding. Lower ratings means less ride opportunities. Think about it, if there are two Uber's sitting at a Wawa and one has a higher rating than the other, which driver is getting that ride request first? I'm Ubering full time right now to try to take advantage of this Uber helping with college deal, so when my rating drops .04 in a week? Yea. I care.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


I was at a 4,94 dropped yesterday with two more 3 stars to 4.93 I have no idea how to please everyone dude talking about he's visiting to Costa Rica wants to move here and work looking for wife and we were stuck in traffic 45 min bcuz of rain accidents blah kinda uncomfortable. I showed no interest then noticed 3 star @@@@ him! Surge high last night due to in climate weather and I think not many drivers anyway picking up drunks who I usually don't care to deal with but needed the extra $$ considering you make nothing without surge anyway here comes another 3 star. I really can't stand these losers they don't appreciate good driving and I know I'm a good woman driver. I am 3 months on platform diamond but have no idea how long, I know the area, keep my car spotless, driving a 2018 Camry Uber rental cuz I refuse to ruin my car putting up with these low life's who have no care or concern for your property and when I walk away I will still have my own car to drive. I think it's time to go back to work and say goodbye to UBER!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Drop the snacks and water. In the end the Pax really doesn't care. I'm at 4.91, Diamond, and I dont give anything away.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Laf118 said:


> I have no idea how to please everyone


No one does.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I'll say it for you.
> You want higher ratings? Flirt with the pax. Dress provocatively. Show some cleavage.
> Sad but true. Pax will naturally rate 5* and tip more if you make them feel "special." That's how Hooters, Twin Peaks, strip clubs, and alot of other places operate. If you find it degrading then don't do it. Some women have no problem turning on the "charm."


This will probably result in
much higher $ in tips too
Not recommended if you 
dont want flesh tips though..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Just one more reason for this site to provide a thumbs DOWN BUTTON.


Trolls thrive on thumbs down 
is why there isnt one
All jokes arent good and sarcasm
is sometimes misinterpreted


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ArianaL723 said:


> Help! I prided having a 4.99 rating as an Uber driver. It's gone down to 4.94 which I know, I know, quit complaining. But I want it back ?. I already offer snack and drink and keep my car lit up with cool lights. I tell them I'll play whatever music and stay social with all who want to be. What else can I do to get more 5 star ratings?


Get down on your knees and... well.. you know...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Just one more reason for this site to provide a thumbs DOWN BUTTON


I second. Those in favor.........


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Hovering still between 4.82, up to 4.84 yesterday, finally...now 4.83 again after another "service quality" complaint, second one in less than two weeks. Had been steady at 4.88 and 4.89 months ago then dropped steadily. I've picked up more Pools lately, but can't necessarily blame that, as I shut off further requests and tell pax that, to please them.

I understand "service quality" flags can be, if not uncommon, not so rare by some or most members here. Anybody not get any, or very rarely?

And "service quality" always mentions something about conversation. I wish it would be more specific.


----------

